# New to IM



## 1krazyrider (Feb 26, 2011)

Wanted to say hi to all and i love that there are forums like these. Where being kinda new to the scene and being out of it for the last 20 yrs you can learn a ton from all those experienced. I also am on another forum very similar to this one not sure if they are affiliated but its full of  great info. So i am looking forward to to being here. Thanks


----------



## Arnold (Feb 26, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*1krazyrider* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## vortrit (Feb 26, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 26, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards


wp


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum homey.


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 28, 2011)

Welcome, we are so glad to have you


----------



## whitemike370 (Mar 2, 2011)

welcome to the board


----------



## Radical (May 11, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## rocco-x (May 11, 2011)

welcome...!


----------



## mlc308 (May 11, 2011)

hello, welcome to IMF


----------



## zok37 (May 12, 2011)

Hello 1krazyrider, welcome to the forum


----------

